# New chicks!!



## megster2020 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday we got baby chicks for the first time. Just so we know what are a few signs of sickness?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not eating or drinking . Good luck!


----------



## megster2020 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot I bet it'll help!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Pasty butt. This shows up when the droppings are sticking to the "butt" of a chick. This is serious and should be washed off with a damp cloth immediately! Also, crop bound can be caused by feeding chicks feed that is too large for them to digest. It will cause the chicks crop to swell and bulge. If this happens, give the chick sweet oil and gently massage the crop.


----------

